# Cool Game - Amnesya



## Jeko

Just found this out  

Don't start if  you haven't got some spare time !  

http://www.amnesya.com

I'm on level 7 right now... anyone already playing that can give some help ?


----------



## 4NGU$

i cant get passed the mobile phone

i got the number but that dosent work


----------



## 4NGU$

i hate you now im stuck and i wanna win


----------



## DCIScouts

Lol, he's a new member and within an hour and a half, he's already made somebody mad!    Thanks for the link, though!


----------



## Jeko

For the mobile... just do what it asks... "write" 

I'm on level 9 now... Mmmmm help ! 

 Did u try to refresh the homepage ??? I didn't notice at first  

LOL


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am stuck at the page source.

Lol.


----------



## Tuffie

Rofl I cant get page source on the school puter...

I know a game like this it's called NotPron...

Kent.


----------



## dark_angel

lol i'm stuck on tutorial 2 i think i'll give up know


----------



## 4NGU$

change the 2 to a 3


----------



## 4NGU$

Jeko said:


> For the mobile... just do what it asks... "write"
> 
> I'm on level 9 now... Mmmmm help !
> 
> Did u try to refresh the homepage ??? I didn't notice at first
> 
> LOL



i already tried "write" before you said it doesn't work stop being so cryptic


----------



## Jeko

Look for the "info" and then write ! I really can't be more specific than this... don't overthink it.. it's quite simple 

Ps. Level 11 !


----------



## kobaj

Not *ANOTHER* one of these games. The first one I ever tried was notpron, god, 3 weeks of my life, level 100, and it leads to nothing because the developers put so many stupid loops and damn twists. Notpron ruined these game types for me. 

Perhaps if this one told me how many levels there was and wasnt so damn hard like notpron (having to decipher morse code with css script and all sorts of other s***)!

EDIT: By the way, your not going to get any where by saying "Im at level **, you're lower then me". If you ever intend for even just one person to finish it, it needs to be a co-operative movement with all the members of the forum working together for the common goal...


----------



## 4NGU$

i got it i got wooooooo


----------



## kobaj

Ya, so Im dragged in. Im stuck on 3.


----------



## ADE

someone just give me a link to level 11 or etc.


----------



## dark_angel

i'm stuck on the mobile part


----------



## kobaj

Ive figured out 3, working (stuck) on 4...


----------



## ADE

will someone just post a URL to the farthest level they got to? so we can all be on the same page?


----------



## kobaj

No, thats cheating!


----------



## ADE

work as a team? How is that cheating?


----------



## kobaj

I agree, we need to work together, but not just have one person get to the top without finding out how to get there. Its the journey, not the destination!

EDIT: 5!


----------



## ADE

to road to salvation is long a hard one, nothing can be completed without team work. what point have the journey if one can not finish? No man left behind. that's what i say.


----------



## kobaj

Have you even tried the riddle? What number are you on?

EDIT: Still stuck on 5...


----------



## Itanda

I am stuck on four because my computer wont display the picture it has the sign with the x in the middle meaning it cant display the picture can someone help me get past 4


----------



## kobaj

Image for 4.




The original name of the image is tanga.jpg


----------



## Itanda

Dude i still get see it when u post it


----------



## Itanda

Ok now i can see but whats the code to get to the 5th level?


----------



## monoman

this game is badasss man! what a cool idea! 
I remember seeing something similar, but instead of riddles, you had to hack your way from one page to the next using various techniques! (constucting key-gens etc..)

I've just started, and i'm on page 2!


----------



## megalowmaniac

good game guys


----------



## kobaj

Anyone get 5 yet?


----------



## monoman

i'm stuck on the horoscope page


----------



## kobaj

You know what? Screw it.

Answers:

1: Zoom in on the trees, look for a word.
2: Turn off "iType" on your phone, act like sending a message and use the numbers in the properties.
3: Find the missing zodiac sign? Shuffle the spelling.
4: Famous car+famous person=famous movie.

I will update the list as I go on.


----------



## ADE

can you update by link?


----------



## kobaj

Thats too easy.

EDIT: Anywho I *HIGHLY* doubt that our forum will win. Considering people are already in the 20's. Lucky b******* who got the game first. :/

(And have a more active forum but meh.)


----------



## ADE

Oh come on, don't be shy! we can all work on it together! it even says on the instructions you can work on it as a forum! Lets be the 1st ever group to get it! we will never get close otherwise!


----------



## kobaj

But its against the rules to post a direct link. I will pm you one if you ask...


----------



## kaiex

*about page 5*

the level 5 tip:you may try to cut "IT".

(I am stock in level 6 now~~)


----------



## kobaj

1: Zoom in on the trees, look for a word.
2: Turn off "iType" on your phone, act like sending a message and use the numbers in the properties.
3: Find the missing zodiac sign? Shuffle the spelling.
4: Famous car+famous person=famous movie.
5: Cut "it"s out.
6: Track, letter, google.

Seriously, to all the ones who said "cut it", thats the WORST clue ever on 5...

7...


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Interesting game!


----------



## kobaj

1: Zoom in on the trees, look for a word.
2: Turn off "iType" on your phone, act like sending a message and use the numbers in the properties.
3: Find the missing zodiac sign? Shuffle the spelling.
4: Famous car+famous person=famous movie.
5: Cut "it"s out.
6: Track, letter, google.
7: Think about it, the camera most likely has more then one picture of one dwarf somewhere.

8...


----------



## oowokakee

level 6?


----------



## kobaj

How is everyone coming? Im kinda stuck on 21, it sounds so easy but its not...


----------



## -Andu-

okay.. nevermind I typed in the wrong extension, this is going to be a tough game...


stuck on level 9, I only see 106, 111, 101, 140...

I'm not getting a letter for 140 and when I use the chart I get a special character that looks like the letter "i"


----------



## Smartty

I've never actually bought a console on launch before (well, I bought the DS Lite at launchish time, but that probably doesn't count), but I've pre-ordered a Wii from Game (instore) for ?179.99 (guaranteed for the 8th December, Europe release date).
These things have that net connectivity thingy, I think, so which other bastards have also pre-ordered theirs?
(And which of you have been sensible and realised there will most likely be a January price-drop of at least a tenner just four weeks later?)
Games! Will we be able to play Wii Sports against each other?
PJ's Tip of the Day for UK Wii-wanters: PC World (scarily!) has the best pre-order prices. Smile I'ma go there for all of my games and accessories.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> I've never actually bought a console on launch before (well, I bought the DS Lite at launchish time, but that probably doesn't count), but I've pre-ordered a Wii from Game (instore) for ?179.99 (guaranteed for the 8th December, Europe release date).
> These things have that net connectivity thingy, I think, so which other bastards have also pre-ordered theirs?
> (And which of you have been sensible and realised there will most likely be a January price-drop of at least a tenner just four weeks later?)
> Games! Will we be able to play Wii Sports against each other?
> PJ's Tip of the Day for UK Wii-wanters: PC World (scarily!) has the best pre-order prices. Smile I'ma go there for all of my games and accessories.



Huh?


----------



## kobaj

Lol. I think he got. his threads mixed up. While Im here, might as well help a bit.



> okay.. nevermind I typed in the wrong extension, this is going to be a tough game...
> 
> 
> stuck on level 9, I only see 106, 111, 101, 140...
> 
> I'm not getting a letter for 140 and when I use the chart I get a special character that looks like the letter "i"



Did you get j for the first letter? I dont have the website open at the moment but if not, you need to try a different number order type thing . If so, my hint: Its a very common american name.

EDIT: Oh, and if anyone cares, Im stuck on 23...


----------



## -Andu-

kobaj said:


> Lol. I think he got. his threads mixed up. While Im here, might as well help a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get j for the first letter? I dont have the website open at the moment but if not, you need to try a different number order type thing . If so, my hint: Its a very common american name.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and if anyone cares, Im stuck on 23...



argh omg... my ascii coder is messed up... finally figured it out, I need a new ascii coder

I give up this is seriously no more fun


----------



## kobaj

-Andu- said:


> I give up this is seriously no more fun



I agree.

:/


----------



## cindrix

Huh i should try this X)


----------



## elseed

1st post so forgive my directness.  I think i need more than a big hint for 5...


----------



## elseed

never mind.  put the clues together and got it \o/


----------

